# Foreign accents are sensual?



## Cache

Don't you think accents of those who are learning a language are sensuous? An Argentinian acquaintance  of me that is living in Canada told me girls go crazy when they hear Latin-American's accent. 

Do you agree with this statement? Why?Have you felt attracted to foreings' people for their accent? 

 Personally, I find accents funny and sometimes sensual, particularly with American and Brazilian girls. Their accent is different from the natives' and that is what makes them "strange". 

What do you think?


----------



## Surly Canuck

Personally, I find some accents very attractive, and others not so much, so long as the accent doesn't impeded understanding.

I think it is only natural to be interested, and perhaps attracted to that which is foreign/different.  It can however be disconcerting.  I have an acquaintance whose parents are natives of Hawaii, yet he grew up in Atlanta, Georgia.  He has a very thick accent, which seems odd coming from him, almost as though his speech is being dubbed. =)

Of course, most people don't believe that they speak with an accent... just that everyone else does!


----------



## Bilma

As a foreiner living in another country I can tell you my experience. My accent is not considered sexy here in Texas. Some people have told me they like it, some they love it but most people,even if they haven't told me, I can tell they do not like it because it seems difficult for them to understand. 
I have been in other parts of USA, in Vancuver Canada and in England and I did not have this problem before. Kind of frustrating for me ....


----------



## Cache

Surly Canuck said:


> Personally, I find some accents very attractive, and others not so much, so long as the accent doesn't impeded understanding.



Concerning what accents are attractive, Italian language itself and its accent are very sensuous. Besides, Italian community is so friendly that charm anyone


----------



## Cache

Bilma said:


> As a foreiner living in another country I can tell you my experience. My accent is not considered sexy here in Texas. Some people have told me they like it, some they love it but most people,even if they haven't told me, *I can tell they do not like it because it seems difficult for them to understand. *
> I have been in other parts of USA, in Vancuver Canada and in England and I did not have this problem before. Kind of frustrating for me ....



Apart from whether it is difficult to understand or not, accents of people who are living in a country which is not where they born are sensuous


----------



## TRG

Bilma said:


> As a foreiner living in another country I can tell you my experience. My accent is not considered sexy here in Texas. Some people have told me they like it, some they love it but most people,even if they haven't told me, I can tell they do not like it because it seems difficult for them to understand.
> I have been in other parts of USA, in Vancuver Canada and in England and I did not have this problem before. Kind of frustrating for me ....


 
As I understand it, people in Texas find your "Spanish" accent not to their liking. I can understand that they would not find it quaint like they would in Vancouver because there are so many people in Texas who speak Spanish or speak English with a Spanish accent. Surely, the good people of Texas are used to it by now!


----------



## Bridgita

TRG said:


> As I understand it, people in Texas find your "Spanish" accent not to their liking. I can understand that they would not find it quaint like they would in Vancouver because there are so many people in Texas who speak Spanish or speak English with a Spanish accent. Surely, the good people of Texas are used to it by now!


 

As I was reading this thread, I was about to respond this same way to Bilma. You would think that Texans would be mighty accustomed to Spanish, let alone a Spanish accent. And Bilma don't worry, just because they don't always understand you right away, doesn't mean that they don't like it. I know someone at my job who has to repeat himself a lot, but I've never heard a bad comment about his accent. People can look at a paragraph written in spanish or french or portuguese . . . just because they can't understand it, doesn't mean they think it's ugly. I'm sure your accent is very sexy!!!  Maybe because I am a native English speaker, accents of foreigners speaking English, have always seemed sexy, but I feel like my accent in Spanish, wouldn't be attractive.  I can trill my R's and I try to pronunciate very well, but there are always words that I seem to screw up which syllable should be emphasized.  . . . But that is all part of the learning process!!


----------



## winklepicker

Cache said:


> Don't you think accents of those who are learning a language are sensuous?


 
Yeah, I'm a sucker for voices: southern American, Geordie, Nottingham (yes, Emma!), Oz, posh, common - I love them all.

I draw the line at Jade Goody though.


----------



## danielfranco

I often wonder if this is not a cultural adaptation of the days when our ancestors lived in clan groups and foreigners actually meant a much needed infusion of a wider genetic pool. You know? Some sort of cultural hang-up from the end of the last glaciation?

But I think with the present-day world-wide media available it is becoming more and more common-place to hear different accents from all over the world, and perhaps is not as exotic and sensual as before, not sure...

But, here in Texas, foreign accents are not considered all that sexy... Maybe it's part of the cowboy-agricultural macho culture, that foreigners cause a bit of resentment, I don't know...


----------



## Brioche

danielfranco said:


> But, here in Texas, foreign accents are not considered all that sexy... Maybe it's part of the cowboy-agricultural macho culture, that foreigners cause a bit of resentment, I don't know...


 
Don't worry. Many of us foreigners return the compliment.

I don't think sexy is the first word that most people associate with Texas!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Cache said:


> Don't you think accents of those who are learning a language are sensuous? Have you felt attracted to foreings' people for their accent?


Cache, there have been other threads on that topic already. Remember that the Forum Rules state: 





> a) _Use the search function *first*_ to see if there is already a thread on the same or similar topic


I used really narrow search terms, but even then, I've found all this: ¿De dónde es su acento? (my post here), Spanish accents, Accents, and of course, What is your preferred accent?

Maybe you should take a look, before we go further on with this thread...


----------



## Juna Frato

OOOOOh, accents.....

A French or Spanish girl speaking english is just toooooooo sexy...
Or Scottish........ any accent will do reall, lol!

As a Dutch person, I find the Dutch accent in english really, really ugly...


----------



## winklepicker

Juna Frato said:


> OOOOOh, accents.....
> 
> A French or Spanish girl speaking English is just toooooooo sexy...
> Or Scottish........ any accent will do really...


 
We are of one mind. _And a dirty one at that, I fear!_



> As a Dutch person, I find the Dutch accent in English really, really ugly...


 
Ah, now, you see, I really love that too. All those lovely throaty vowels.


----------



## John-Paul

Juna Frato said:


> As a Dutch person, I find the Dutch accent in english really, really ugly...



I share the sentiment, because in a way one hears oneself, but, having said that, we're probably the only ones who feel that way because a lot women, and some men too, soften up to me because of my accent.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

John-Paul said:


> I share the sentiment, because in a way one hears oneself, but, having said that, we're probably the only ones who feel that way because a lot women, and some men too, soften up to me because of my accent.



To be honest I don't really hear an accent on most Dutch. Listen to Ruud van Nistelrooy or Ruud Gullit for instance, they have almost no noticeable accent at all.


----------



## cyano

Pedro y La Torre said:


> To be honest I don't really hear an accent on most Dutch. Listen to Ruud van Nistelrooy or Ruud Gullit for instance, they have almost no noticeable accent at all.


I have to disagree with you there! I think that Dutch people have one of the most recognisable non-native English accents. I don't know if you remember the Harry Enfield comedy program (on the BBC, quite a few years ago) but there was a sketch with two gay Dutch policemen, and I'm sure it wouldn't really have worked if people weren't familiar with how the Dutch accent sounds (used to comic effect in that sketch). I think both of the Ruuds you mentioned have very noticeable accents.


----------



## John-Paul

Pedro y La Torre said:


> To be honest I don't really hear an accent on most Dutch. Listen to Ruud van Nistelrooy or Ruud Gullit for instance, they have almost no noticeable accent at all.



True. But mosT Dutch people who speak English over here have an accenT. I've meT people who've lived here so long that they can'T speak Dutch anymore, but they still have a heavy accenT - I kid you noT.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

cyano said:


> I have to disagree with you there! I think that Dutch people have one of the most recognisable non-native English accents. I don't know if you remember the Harry Enfield comedy program (on the BBC, quite a few years ago) but there was a sketch with two gay Dutch policemen, and I'm sure it wouldn't really have worked if people weren't familiar with how the Dutch accent sounds. I think both of the Ruuds you mentioned have very noticeable accents.



Really? I know the Dutch accent obviously but I wouldn't pick it up immediately like one would with say a German or a French one. As for the two Ruud's, I really can't hear an accent, certainly not with Guillt anyway, he sounds almost American to me


----------



## cyano

Pedro y La Torre said:


> Really? I know the Dutch accent obviously but I wouldn't pick it up immediately like one would with say a German or a French one. As for the two Ruud's, I really can't hear an accent, certainly not with Guillt anyway, he sounds almost American to me


Are you a football (soccer) fan? Because I think one of the reasons that the Dutch accent has become so recognisable (in the the UK) is because of post-match interviews with the many Dutch footballers who have been playing here for the last 15 year or so. In other words, exactly because of people like Gullit and van Nistelrooy!  I agree with you about Gullit sounding a bit American though, although I've noticed the same thing with other Dutch people too. Maybe it's because the American accent was influenced to a certain extent by Dutch settlers?... not sure about that one.


----------



## maxiogee

Cache said:


> Don't you think accents of those who are learning a language are sensuous?
> 
> 
> What do you think?



I think it may be not as much related to the accent as it might be to the naiveté, uncertainty and willingness to make a mistake which most learners show when faced with a major new educational event. They expose their "child" and open themselves to the possibility of scorn and ridicule.
I think it brings out the 'parent' in us - and gives us a chance to shine and show off our skills.


----------



## Cereth

Japanese speaking English sound very funny , I love when they say "sory" instead of "sorry" , Zankyou (thank you) happy bassday (birthday) they sound so cute..but I don´t think they sound sensual (I prefer when they speak Japanese is waaaay so much better)...
Canadians speaking Japanese definitely not sensual.
Japanese speaking Spanish sound cute.. 

Swedish speaking English sound phenomenal!...mmm I notice now that for me accents are cute but not sensual...I prefer original language even though I don´t understand a thing.


----------



## uchi.m

I believe that Brazilians may sound awkward in any language, since they are likely tending to speak through the nose (there are many nasalized vowels in Portuguese, so).


----------



## Juna Frato

Hahaha, Cyano!
"_Yess, my name is Ronald, and dis is my partner, and I'm also ferry heppy to say, my loffer Frank"_

Yeh, you gotta love Harry Enfield (unless you're a scousser)...

We're all talking about a highly subjective subject; our opinion towards something everybody does and experiences differently (accents).

Maxiogee, I think you're right approaching this fom a TA (Transactional Analysis) perspective, although using another language is not necessarily the Child handling it. It all depends on _how you feel towards using the other language._ For some it might be the Child handling the 'talking in another language' issues, whlst the 'parent' handles the mistakes, and for someone else it's vice versa. Or, even further, more complex combinations (AC, P1, A1, etc) are naturally possible.
I've found that people from a country with a highly autonomous history (formerly empires, great nations, etc -France, Spain, UK, etc ) are having more obstacles (NOT difficulties, but obstacles) to learning (thus, using) another language than those from smaller, more historically 'dependent' countries. 
Not because they're cleverer, but because of the context they live in. 
Take for instance France. Very proud, autonomous country. Only occasionnally ruled by anyone else but the Francs throughout (modern) history. Opposite, you have Holland. We've been invaded one time or another by almost every nation in Europe, lol. Or, the fact that the population in Holland is far more dense than in France. Both examples bring with them; a very different NEED to adapt to others. This is what humans do: adapt to needs (in order to fulfill them). Once fulfilled, we develop new ones.
Anyway, it would be no surprise that the result of those histories has a major impact on the 'national heritage'. of which language is a huge part. 
Bluntly put (it's not really THAT black & white), an average Frenchman will feel prouder of his cultural heritage than the average Dutchman, as he's been 'tought' to do so.
Therefore, making a mistake (especially towards someone from another context; in this case whilst 'representing' your own culture) is not perceived equally by both individuals.
Also, available resources are not the same. 
Take for instance, TV. In Holland I've grown up used to sub-titling ever since I was a little nipper, so I was already well accustomed to say, English, even before a French person would have it in school 2 hours a week at, say 14 years old. 
Then again, this _problem_ was a real _advantage_ for me when I first settled in France, to learn the language. You HAVE to learn it fast, as it's everywhere! Plus, hardly anybody (dares to) speaks English! So a plus to anything...

Dear o dear, I've going for ages (again). ok, ok, I'll go......... -ashamed-
I guess I just love this forum, lol.........


----------



## Bilma

danielfranco said:


> But, here in Texas, foreign accents are not considered all that sexy... Maybe it's part of the cowboy-agricultural macho culture, that foreigners cause a bit of resentment, I don't know...


 

That is true. A lot of people hear somebody speaking with Spanish accent and they think illegal Mexican right away! and maybe they block themselves. Who knows mabye my accent really sucks....!


----------

